# Thoughts on Blanche Macdonald?



## brihel769 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am living in Vancouver and want to attend a good makeup school, I dont really want to have to move. I have heard a few good things about Blanche Macdonald is it a good school? Does anyone have any suggestion as to another place I could go?


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 2, 2009)

.....


----------

